# Those New Dakota Goose Decoys



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

It was said they were going to be at the Game Fair. Did anyone see them?

Finally got to see and hold the FA Last Passes in MD and well they looked okay but like all decoys they have some flaws.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

i agree with that, my only real beef with them is the shiny feet


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Leo Porcello said:


> It was said they were going to be at the Game Fair. Did anyone see them?


I didn't see them there but Dave Smith had a booth.

Chris


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I did not see them either.

I did see the guy selling bags of rocks as decoy weights though... That was a little puzzling.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

I thought the Morning Wood Camo was pretty darn cool! :beer:

Chris


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I didnt see them.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

didn't see them and talked to the boys in Foiles tent and none of them could find them either. However did the duck flurry twice, first time missing 3 shots no targets second time missing 0 times no targets. Just praying 1600 bucks falls into my pocket because i want a citori. I have done the duck flurry the past 3 or 4 years just because i love shooting the citoris. Amazing weapon and I shoot so good with it.


----------



## phildo57 (Jul 29, 2007)

I don't know about the game fair, but when i e-mailed the guy about the decoys, he said they hoped to have someone in oshkosh at the DU Days.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

ndwaterfowler said:


> Leo Porcello said:
> 
> 
> > .I didn't see them there but Dave Smith had a booth.
> ...


Ya I talked to Brad the other day and he said you said nice things about me! I guess my mom is paying people to lie for me again!! :wink: haha


----------



## ijjm8541 (Jul 21, 2007)

any new news on these decoys? I'm really curious about the price and positions.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm sure if you email them they will send you a reply with the answers to your questions. The customer service so far has been great and that maybe what makes me lean towards running their dekes.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

It has been good, I just hope they get them somewhere so that we can get our hands on them soon. They have already missed most of the buyers for this season, but I'm still hungry to try em out.


----------



## ijjm8541 (Jul 21, 2007)

Yeah i would love to get my hands on some to try them out before i go buy some others


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Do these dakota goose decoys have a website?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

http://www.dakotadecoy.com/


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Has anyone gotten their hands on any of these deeks yet? Prices?


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I emailed him a week or so ago and he said they are thinking mid/late fall. They didn't have prices yet either. He did put me on the email list so he can let me know when they come out.


----------

